# bearded dragon and rainbow boa



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

i wanted to make my 125g for my beardie, i wanted to know if it would be ok to keep a male and a female inthere for life without problems?
another plan was to split the tank and put a snake in the other side(rainbow boa maybe) does anybody see any problems with this like ventilation, and wut would be a remedy if any?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

KeemCambell said:


> i wanted to make my 125g for my beardie, i wanted to know if it would be ok to keep a male and a female inthere for life without problems?
> another plan was to split the tank and put a snake in the other side(rainbow boa maybe) does anybody see any problems with this like ventilation, and wut would be a remedy if any?


 125g is big enough for a pair of beardies, but splitting it wouldn't give enough space for them or the snake. If you are building it you could try making it a double-decker tank and solve the problem if you have the time and skill.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

oh if i split it, id only have one beardie, but it would be too small for a snake?

also it is not being built its a regular fishtank so its like 2 foot tall i think, would ventilation be a problem?


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

the snake will need a more moisture enviorment and the beardie would need a more dry place so substrate should be different in the two places. i have my beardie with my leopard gecko and their fine. but dont do that with the snake and beardie, you might find the beardie missing one day.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm a firm believer that housing reptiles of different species together is a no-no. As for splitting the tank, it would probably cause problems because you have to be able to establish a proper heat gradient for the Beardie. You also need room for all the equipment like a basking slate, driftwood perch, and all the dishes. The MINIMUM amount of space needed for a single adult is 36" x 18".


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...and keep in mind eventually a single Rainbow Boa will require at least a 4'x2'x2' tank for life...







!


----------

